
Well, that's one SEO hack... (view-source) - kn0thing
http://www.tutorspree.com/browse/new-york-ny-tutors/computer-programming
======
fs111
<http://www.last.fm/robots.txt>

    
    
      Disallow: /harming/humans
      Disallow: /ignoring/human/orders
      Disallow: /harm/to/self

~~~
buf
Virtues last reward is a great game. I hope that the robots of our future will
follow this protocol

~~~
jonmarkgo
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Laws_of_Robotics>

------
sharkweek
Brilliant -- I love source code easter eggs

One of my favorites is on Vimeo - if you crack open the JS console, it pitches
you on applying for front in dev work with them.

~~~
kn0thing
Hah! That's pretty brilliant. Nicely done, Vimeo. OK, who else has awesome
source-code easter eggs?

~~~
andygcook
Even the President is in on it:

view-source:<http://www.barackobama.com/>

~~~
skcin7
On a related note, I know the candidates have nothing to do with this, but I'm
extremely impressed with Barack Obama's web presence. I was also very
impressed with Mitt Romney's web presence during the election.

~~~
jiggy2011
Well it's not like they were short of money to spend.

------
simonster
I'm pretty sure John McCarthy was the creator of Lisp, not pg...

~~~
akharris
Whoops - good point. Fixing now. I'll take the blame on that one. Meant to
write ARC.

------
akharris
Yeah...we scattered some ASCII easter eggs around the site. Favorite
practitioners of various subjects. PG wins for programming (duh).

We'll send a tshirt to the first person to find them all :).

~~~
saraid216
> PG wins for programming (duh).

...why?

------
gkoberger
What makes you think it's SEO related? I don't think any search index would do
anything with HTML comments.

~~~
renownedmedia
I think he was joking :p

~~~
3825
Or that they made their website interesting enough for us to and link back to
the website, talk about it here, and possibly increase traffic ;)

------
platz
Are there any sites that publish the majority of it's content (or alternate)
in html comments (view-source), rather than in visible markup?

------
xbryanx
My favorite source code easter eggs are all the odd little tidbits scattered
throughout the Space Jam movie website...still up:

[http://www2.warnerbros.com/spacejam/movie/cmp/lineup/lineup....](http://www2.warnerbros.com/spacejam/movie/cmp/lineup/lineup.html)

------
throwaway125
I assume the giant comment is what we're supposed to see, but I'm not sure how
that's supposed to have any impact on SEO at all. Seems more like a tribute
than a SEO hack.

~~~
jnevill
You obviously know nothing about SEO. Having a Giant face in a comment of your
page increases clicks, on average, by 147%. Give or take.

------
misiti3780
That is really cool - but who the hell found this, and how?

------
andygcook
Does anyone know who the person in the homepage source code is?

view-source:<http://www.tutorspree.com/>

~~~
kn0thing
I'm hoping it's Freddie Mercury.

~~~
andygcook
I'm thinking it's Al Pacino in Scar Face. Freddie Mercury just as solid a bet
though.

------
ceedan
<http://www.youtube.com/robots.txt>

# robots.txt file for YouTube

# Created in the distant future (the year 2000) after

# the robotic uprising of the mid 90's which wiped out all humans.

~~~
flixic
These are lyrics from this song, "The Humans are Dead" by Flight of the
Conchords: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGoi1MSGu64>

------
leeoniya
it adds 11.5k to the page (20% overhead) for an easter egg seems a bit
excessive. it would be 10x smaller and more interesting to embed a js1k game
or demo in the source.

~~~
mischanix
gzip makes it quite a bit less than 20%

~~~
leeoniya
i dont believe gzip typically applies to html, only to loaded text-based
resources, js/css. i could be wrong.

either way that page's html does not come in compressed.

~~~
scott_karana
Gzip applies to whatever it's configured to apply to, and text\html is likely
the _most_ common mimetype gzipped.

tutorspree does indeed load with gzip:

    
    
      HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      Server: nginx/1.1.19
      Date: Fri, 10 May 2013 21:19:05 GMT
      Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
      Transfer-Encoding: chunked
      Connection: keep-alive
      Vary: Cookie
      Content-Encoding: gzip

~~~
leeoniya
i'm not sure where you're getting those headers from, this is what i'm seeing:

    
    
      Connection	Keep-Alive
      Content-Length	59127
      Content-Type	text/html; charset=utf-8
      Date	Fri, 10 May 2013 21:24:38 GMT
      Server	nginx/1.1.19
      Set-Cookie	....
      Vary	Cookie
    

EDIT: i ran it through IE and got these headers too. Then ran it through some
other online header-check sites and got your headers in one instance.

the majority of my tests resulted in these: [http://www.seochat.com/seo-
tools/check-server-headers/?go=1&...](http://www.seochat.com/seo-tools/check-
server-
headers/?go=1&tool=38&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tutorspree.com%2Fbrowse%2Fnew-york-
ny-tutors%2Fcomputer-
programming&imageverify=JG84X&timehsh=4869395a5754453d&toolsubmit=Check+URL+Header)

~~~
chacham15
On Chrome Windows 7 x64:

    
    
        Content-Encoding:gzip
    

Maybe you're looking at the wrong resource?

~~~
leeoniya
i dont know what's going on. chrome here doesnt show gzip in the headers.
various _external_ header check tools also show no gzip. where else am i
supposed to look?

------
carlsednaoui
I've done the same thing on one of my sites, it shows my gravatar image: view-
source:<http://permutationer.com/>

------
fryed7
Best source code ASCII I've seen is from Rishi here:
<http://explicitly.me/robots.txt>

------
oakaz
I don't see anything interesting.

~~~
shellerik
You may need to maximize your browser to see the effect while viewing the page
source.

~~~
tokenadult
Thank you. I have a two-screen configuration, and usually use the smaller
screen for Web browsing, and the larger screen for writing. When I dragged the
view source tab over to my larger screen, I saw immediately what the big deal
was. Cool.

------
cjreyes
interesting. I can see more details when scrolling

------
jiggy2011
He only wears shorts? Is there any truth in this?

